# R.O'S BBQ



## Captain Morgan (Sep 28, 2006)

I actually saw a story on Food Network about them.  A co worker
is from Gastonia and raves about their slaw, which is apparently
ground so fine it's more like a paste.  People just eat slaw sandwiches,
but apparently that taste is something of a regional thing.

  I believe Raine told me one time that RO's showed up at a comp
and passed out samples of the slaw, but most of the teams didn't
like it!

I'd like to try it anyway...I've been on my co workers butt to bring
me some back.  She keeps promising.


----------

